# Happy 32nd Birthday Gina Carano!



## Stickgrappler (Apr 16, 2014)

Posted a documentary, her Maxim photoshoot and her first 2 MMA fights.


http://www.stickgrappler.net/2014/04/happy-32nd-birthday-gina-carano.html

Enjoy!

p.s. I made some GIFs from her movies in her honor and posted them to the Rec Room:

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/30...t/114379-gina-carano-movie-gifs-new-post.html


----------



## twins-mt (Apr 21, 2014)

The Prettiest !


----------

